
Vulnerability vs Exploitability: Using Exploitability to Manage Vulnerabilities - swarup_uiuc
https://medium.com/deepfence-cloud-native-security/exploitability-vs-vulnerability-leveraging-exploitability-for-vulnerability-management-2c27b46eebf2
======
swarup_uiuc
Thousands of vulnerabilities are disclosed every month and developers get
overwhelmed while managing so many vulnerabilities in their cloud
infrastructure. Read our blog post on how Deepfence ThreatMapper helps
developers and security analysts to prioritize and mitigate their most
exploitable vulnerabilities in an efficient manner.

[https://medium.com/deepfence-cloud-native-
security/exploitab...](https://medium.com/deepfence-cloud-native-
security/exploitability-vs-vulnerability-leveraging-exploitability-for-
vulnerability-management-2c27b46eebf2)

#kubernetes #cloudnative #devsecops #k8s #cybersecurity #cloudsecurity
#vulnerabilities

